# Thinking of starting a Live food online store



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys, Ive started succesfully breeding Crickets, meal worms, buffalo worms, and am planning on attempting Locusts and butterworms, and I've realised I could make some money out of it,I plan on selling them cheaper than the average prices as I know how expensive it can get, would anybody be interested when I get everything sorted out?


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Interested, certainly, but i tend to use only online shops for things i can't buy at the local rep shop unless they come with free postage. I just don't have enough reps to feed.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah Im the same really, never bought any live food online, but I know alot of others do


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

erm probs yeh. but i would only be interested in locust


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Id buy if the prices and quality were good:2thumb:


----------



## slimkim67 (Mar 27, 2008)

i would definatly buy, you know theres loads on ebay selling if you pipped them all at the prices you would get a lot of custom of there i buy mine off there sometimes. let us know. if you want to start know give me a shout..:whistling2:
i'll be the 1st customer..:lol2:


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't buy any of the common feeders that I can buy in a reptile shop - ie, crickets, waxworms, morios, mealworms and locusts. But I would definitely buy online the less common ones like roaches, buffalo worms and butterworms.


----------



## Shayler (Jul 8, 2008)

I would be interested depending on price etc


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I would buy aslong as there cheap and good quality


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd be interested. I reckon you'd have a lot of demand on here, and i agree you should do roaches


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

You could try morios also, they're not much harder than mealworms to breed


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

Denis said:


> Id buy if the prices and quality were good:2thumb:


Aim for this and you'll be rich from us :notworthy:


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes I would be interested depending on price.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 21, 2008)

On account of suffering from agoraphobia I get all my livefood online, if you sell it cheaper than I can find on Ebay and the quality is good, I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## reptile0mad (Apr 12, 2009)

i might be interested in buying butterworms


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I may be interested if the pice and more importantly the quality is good.

If theres just the case of a few pence here and there but the quality was not as good as my regular supplier i'd stick to who I use now.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

free samples


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Just remember that you'd have to compete with the big boys for quality and service, price comes second after the first time people get disappointed


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

well seeing as the first post was August last year i'm guessing it never took off.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Goddamnit! Who's doing all this gravedigging lately!?!


----------

